# Christmas Trees?



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys,

This is our first christmas with Hercules, and coincidentally, my first christmas where I'm buying my own tree for my own place (yay!!!!!).

We are in a smaller 2 bedroom apartment, and Hercules is in our living/dining room, which is the same room the tree is going in.

Does anyone else have a tree near their hedgies? This would be an artificial tree, as we're not allowed real ones in our building. Does anyone see this being a problem (the hedgehog and the tree sharing a room)? Herc is not sensitive to lights, and he doesn't care when the tv is on, even in the middle of the night. He still goes about his wheeling and playing like usual. Would having a tree lit up in the night bother him? Can anyone think of any precautions I need to take when getting a tree? Hercules has a lot of allergies (the vet calls him "sensitive"), so is a tree a bad idea?

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got false plants in my bedroom (because I can't keep real ones alive) and it hasn't caused any issues with Moose.
I'd say it'd be just like adding any other piece of furniture to the room. If there is any sensitivity that arises from the lights, just lay a blanket over the side of the cage that faces the tree to keep the light out.



:lol: just don't use that stinky false snow aerosol spray and you'll be golden!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

For non-hedgehog reasons, turn off the christmas lights before going to bed. They are a very high risk for fires even with artificial trees. 
http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Christmastreefactsheet.pdf

The lights may or may not be bright enough to bother the hedgehog. I'd suggest not having it doing the flicker-twinkle, just have them steady-on and see if he still comes out at night to wheel. If he does, then set them to flicker-twinkle, see if still comes out at night to wheel. Mine tolerate the monitor light of the computer but not the flashing blue light of the tower when the computer is in sleep mode. Just depends on the hedgie.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Truthfully though if you read that, it doesn't really point directly at the lights in general as a cause, its either electrical problems which can range from faulty outlets to bad wires, and that 26% of the time it involves a tree with decroative lighting. Either way though, might as well turn them off if you're not in the room for the evening, no point in it. We run ours 24/7 for the entire month, but my father sleeps in the living room (bad hip, can't sleep in a bed) and they're turned off if no one is home.

But as others said, I'd just monitor his activity when they're on, you'll know if its disturbing him. As for the tree itself, I don't see where he'd really notice, except maybe a new smell if its a new tree.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for your help!

Got a 6.5 foot tree last night, so all I need now is a hedgie ornament for it and I'm set!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Ooooooh, I'd love one of those! Let us know if you find one somewhere.


----------



## Judi (Jul 9, 2009)

It might be a little more primitive than you're thinking of, but my daughter's class made the cutest hedgehog ornaments year before last. They used an oval of modeling clay (the kind that dries to feel like styrofoam) pinched into a point on one end to be the nose, and stuck pieces of round wooden toothpicks all over to be the quills. They didn't paint them, but paint would have added to the overall look. If you have kids, that might be a fun and simple project to do with them.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Judi said:


> my daughter's class made the cutest hedgehog ornaments year before last./quote]
> 
> I'd love to see pics of those, they sound so cute!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

hercsmom said:


> Thanks guys for your help!
> 
> Got a 6.5 foot tree last night, so all I need now is a hedgie ornament for it and I'm set!


The Hedgehog Welfare Society makes hedgie Christmas ornaments for sale on there site and the profits go to a good cost. These ornaments are very nice, and I've seen them in person.  
Here is a link to the HWS homepage: http://www.hedgehogwelfare.org/

Here is a link to Ruby's Rescue Shop: http://www.rubysrescueshop.com/

Here is a link to the items for sale: http://www.rubysrescueshop.com/shopping ... p?browse=1

Finally, here is a link to the holiday items, such as ornaments and a Santa Hedgie rubber stamp: http://www.rubysrescueshop.com/shopping ... cat=6&=SID


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

> Finally, here is a link to the holiday items, such as ornaments and a Santa Hedgie rubber stamp: http://www.rubysrescueshop.com/shopping ... cat=6&=SID


Thanks for the links!

I really like the wooden hedgies, they`re adorable. Mmmm...I might give myself an early Christmas present...


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Olympia said:


> > Finally, here is a link to the holiday items, such as ornaments and a Santa Hedgie rubber stamp: http://www.rubysrescueshop.com/shopping ... cat=6&=SID
> 
> 
> Thanks for the links!
> ...


Sure, they really are adorable! I bet you'll love it! :mrgreen:


----------

